
Stop Panicking: H-1B Visa Reform May Keep More Bright Foreign Minds in the U.S - jrwan
http://www.forbes.com/sites/xiangwang/2017/02/04/stop-panicking-h-1b-visa-reform-may-keep-more-bright-foreign-minds-in-the-u-s/#40acbc0f366b
======
portugee
I wasn't aware of a panic response regarding H-1B visa reform from anyone than
perhaps the large companies that exploit them.

------
arjie
Article doesn't actually make the case described in the title. I'd recommend
ignoring.

------
bobdole1234
Too bad the uncertainty of having a deranged president shooting down visas at
random really makes the prospect of relocating to the US undesirable.

